# Beth More



## Scott (Oct 24, 2006)

Does anyone have any analysis of Beth Moore and her popular studies?


----------



## alwaysreforming (Oct 24, 2006)

I would love to see some replies to this as well.
I can't tell you what percentage of the girls I know that are currently doing, or have done, Beth Moore studies. It must be 100%; she seems to be very popular, and I've never heard any criticism of her.
I'm thinking that her material must be very edifying and solid.


----------



## CDM (Oct 24, 2006)

alwaysreforming said:


> I would love to see some replies to this as well.
> I can't tell you what percentage of the girls I know that are currently doing, or have done, Beth Moore studies. It must be 100%; she seems to be very popular, and I've never heard any criticism of her.
> I'm thinking that her material must be very edifying and solid.



Stay tuned . . .


----------



## CDM (Oct 24, 2006)

*Beth Moore concerns*

Modern Reformation has a review of her book _Believing God_ here.

The somehwat popular blog _Slice of Laodicea_ has many posts about her here, and here.

She does adhere to contemplative spirituality. She has participated in the _Be Still_ DVD. Here is a post from Slice of Laodicea about Moore and the DVD. An excerpt from the post:

The underlying theme of the Be Still DVD is that we cannot truly know God or be intimate with Him without contemplative prayer and the state of silence that it produces. In the DVD, Richard Foster says that anyone can practice contemplative prayer and become a "portable sanctuary" for God. This panentheistic view of God is very typical for contemplatives. As Ray Yungen points out, those who practice contemplative prayer begin to view God through panentheistic (God in all) and interspiritual (all is united) eyes. Thomas Merton, whom Foster has admired publicly for many years, believed that all human beings have divinity within, and this divinity can be reached through contemplative prayer, thereby making the Cross of Jesus unnecessary for union with God.​
Maybe more later.


----------



## caddy (Oct 24, 2006)

My wife has one of her books _When Godly People Do UnGodly Things_ that she purchased when Kay Arthur held her Women's conference here in Chattanooga. My wife seemed very impressed with her. Looking over the book, she does seem "sold".

http://www.lproof.org/about_beth_moore.asp

she even has a wiki !

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beth_Moore

her books:


http://www.parable.com/familynet/browse_3560.htm


----------



## LadyFlynt (Oct 24, 2006)

Chris, I believe that when she claims that she was deceived on the basis of the Be Still DVD. They told her one thing and she did not understand the implications or where they were going with it. She has stated that she disagrees. (This is what I have heard...I will go look and see if I can find a statement)


Her Breaking Free study (the only one I have ever completed of hers) was excellent.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Oct 24, 2006)

Official Statement from Beth Moore

My Dear Sisters and Brothers,
Recently I was interviewed for a program on prayer in which I was asked certain questions without any knowledge of what other participants would say or share. Since its release, I've been baffled by some inquiries into whether or not I am a proponent of approaches to prayer with overtones of Eastern meditation. Not only is my answer no, the thought never even occurred to me. I'm a Southern Baptist, for crying out loud! I'm afraid I have to convey the full extent of my ignorance when I tell you with stark honesty that I wasn't even aware of the controversy. I am not involved in any kind of emergent church movement or any kind of mystical prayer movement. Seeing people come to know Christ Jesus through the study of His Word is the only movement I'm part of. I thought I was simply one of a number of people who were being interviewed about approaches to prayer. I also thought that our different approaches would be part of what made the program interesting. In no way did it ever occur to me that each participant would be seen as part of the same movement. I was told that I was asked to participate because I'd written Praying God's Word. I'm not sure you'd find anything further from a mystical, almost out-of-body prayer experience I'm being asked if I support. If I have participated in something unsound, it was hugely accidental and I ask your forgiveness. Nothing could be further from my desire. I have shared platforms with other speakers and teachers a number of times. My frustration is that any of us would be at a loss to take responsibility for every point of doctrine the others hold. I humble myself before you and ask that you would please hold me responsible for my words and answers only and, even then, please keep in mind that editors can use bits and pieces of interviews to convey something the interviewee might not have intended to say. Here's what I intended to say: pray, pray, and pray some more and learn how to listen for God's response.
Rest assured I have been greatly helped by this experience and will be more careful in the future. Thank you not only for your concern but for the accountability. I want very much to be a solid servant of God and His Word. I want to keep growing in Christ. In that process, I am more than willing to receive sound correction.
I am honored to serve you.
In Christ's Name,
Beth Moore


----------



## caddy (Oct 24, 2006)

^^^ 

Thank you LadyFlynt for finding that. I find that honest and humble reply very encouraging on B.Moore's part.


----------



## CDM (Oct 24, 2006)

LadyFlynt said:


> Official Statement from Beth Moore
> 
> My Dear Sisters and Brothers,
> Recently I was interviewed for a program on prayer in which I was asked certain questions without any knowledge of what other participants would say or share. Since its release, I've been baffled by some inquiries into whether or not I am a proponent of approaches to prayer with overtones of Eastern meditation. Not only is my answer no, the thought never even occurred to me. I'm a Southern Baptist, for crying out loud! I'm afraid I have to convey the full extent of my ignorance when I tell you with stark honesty that I wasn't even aware of the controversy. I am not involved in any kind of emergent church movement or any kind of mystical prayer movement. Seeing people come to know Christ Jesus through the study of His Word is the only movement I'm part of. I thought I was simply one of a number of people who were being interviewed about approaches to prayer. I also thought that our different approaches would be part of what made the program interesting. In no way did it ever occur to me that each participant would be seen as part of the same movement. I was told that I was asked to participate because I'd written Praying God's Word. I'm not sure you'd find anything further from a mystical, almost out-of-body prayer experience I'm being asked if I support. If I have participated in something unsound, it was hugely accidental and I ask your forgiveness. Nothing could be further from my desire. I have shared platforms with other speakers and teachers a number of times. My frustration is that any of us would be at a loss to take responsibility for every point of doctrine the others hold. I humble myself before you and ask that you would please hold me responsible for my words and answers only and, even then, please keep in mind that editors can use bits and pieces of interviews to convey something the interviewee might not have intended to say. Here's what I intended to say: pray, pray, and pray some more and learn how to listen for God's response.
> ...


 
Yes, I have read that statement. She has since then continued to endorse the DVD as I understand it.

See this link.

An excerpt from the post _Beth Moore Gives Thumbs Up to Be Still DVD_:

Beth Moore's statement of "apology" should be disregarded - new information takes presidence. 

The Be Still DVD by Fox Home Entertainment was just released in April. Featured speakers include Richard Foster, Dallas Willard, Max Lucado, Beth Moore and many others. Shortly after the DVD was released, Ingrid Schlueter of Slice of Laodicea spoke with Beth Moore and told Moore that the DVD was promoting the mystical practice of contemplative prayer. Within one hour, Moore issued a statement to Slice of Laodicea and asked that they post it on their website, which they did. However, there has been a growing concern about her statement and the fact that Moore's ministry, Living Proof Ministries, never placed the statement on their website. 

Lighthouse Trails has now received emails from many people who have sent us a new statement from Living Proof Ministries. Because Living Proof is issuing this statement to the public, we are making this available for all to read. (See new statement.)

According to this recent email, Moore's original statement of apology should now be disregarded. The statement clarified: *"[W]e believe that once you view the Be Still video you will agree that there is no problem with its expression of Truth." Living Proof is offering to send a free copy of the DVD to anyone who receives their email statement and wishes to view the DVD, saying that, "t would be our privilege to do this for you to assure you that there is no problem with Beth's participation in the Be Still video."*_
_​


----------



## caddy (Oct 24, 2006)

By all means then...Obtain the DVD


----------



## CDM (Oct 24, 2006)

caddy said:


> By all means then...Obtain the DVD



And why would I want to do such a silly thing? 

From the _Be Still_ DVD product description:

Be Still is an extraordinary film that demonstrates *contemplative reflection *as a vital part of our everyday lives and as a remedy for the ills of the frenzied, fast-paced modern world. Featuring interviews with some of today's most highly respected authors, educators, and ministers, Be Still examines the importance of silent, reflective prayer as a way to truly be open to receiving God's guidance. *This remarkable film also features a useful "how to" section that shows how contemplative prayer can be used by anyone at anytime to better one's life and reaffirm that which is truly important.*​


----------



## caddy (Oct 24, 2006)

Maybe because you have reservations about this person's Orthodoxy.



"[W]e believe that once you view the Be Still video you will agree that there is no problem with its expression of Truth." Living Proof is offering to send a free copy of the DVD to anyone who receives their email statement and wishes to view the DVD, saying that, "_t would be our privilege to do this for you to assure you that there is no problem with Bethï¿½s participation in the Be Still video."

It's Free...and you can judge for yourself her Orthodoxy from the DVD, not someone else's statement about her._


----------



## py3ak (Oct 24, 2006)

What does she mean by learning how to listen for God's response?


----------



## Romans922 (Oct 24, 2006)

The still small voice that isn't a still small voice?


----------



## Ivan (Oct 24, 2006)

caddy said:


> By all means then...Obtain the DVD



I went to her website and found nothing about the DVD in question. I suppose she has taken it off the list.


----------



## py3ak (Oct 24, 2006)

Mister Hicks,

A still small voice is not part of my programming.


----------



## Romans922 (Oct 25, 2006)

Not to go against any bible translation or anything, but the context of 1 Kings 19:12 and the still small voice seems to be misleading.

Note the following things: This is a Theophany. Typical[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]Theophany use of voice is a thunderous voice (as in all other places dealing with God’s presence). This is in the context of ‘storm theophany.’ In all other uses of storm theophany Yahweh’s voice is thunderous. Finally,[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]Elijah after 'voice' covers his face with cloak. This seems like it is not a small voice. 

That's all I got.


----------



## Romans922 (Oct 25, 2006)

I know, I was just thinking about our english translations that say God spoke in a still whisper. Note: 1 Kings 19:12 is the only translation in which God is characterized as whispering.


----------



## CDM (Oct 25, 2006)

*Beth Moore devotianal: "The Potter's Hand"*

Behold, the insight of Beth Moore.

In the Potter's Hands
Scripture Reading: Jeremiah 18:1-12

Today’s Treasure: “‘Like clay in the hand of the potter, so are you in my hand, O house of Israel’” (Jer. 18:6).

Throughout Scripture God assumed the role of teacher. Like most effective instructors, He utilized a host of different methods. He based His teaching on a lesson plan primarily consisting of two sovereign words: whatever works. 

In Exodus 31, God wrote His lesson on a chalkboard. (Then, of course, there was that unfortunate incident when His star pupil threw down the chalkboard and God had to write it again.)

In the Gospels, sometimes He gathered His class on the shore and taught them from a boat. (Great method if your students aren’t too easily distracted.) 

In Jeremiah 18, however, God used one of my personal favorites: He scheduled a field trip. He sent Jeremiah, one of His front-row students, to a potter’s house without a clue what he would learn. When Jeremiah reached his destination, he saw the potter working at the wheel. The willing student watched over the potter’s shoulder for quite some time (it doesn’t say how long he watched, does it?) before God spoke. 

The artist carefully shaped the pot; then Jeremiah saw it marred in the potter’s hands. The artist took the same piece of clay and molded it into the shape of his own choosing. The work of a potter demands such attention that the workman may have been oblivious to Jeremiah’s presence. Finally, God spoke: “‘O house of Israel, can I not do with you as this potter does? ...Like clay in the hand of a potter, so are you in my hand’” (Jer. 18:6).

As the Divine Potter, God introduced Himself vividly to the children of Israel as the God of second chances—the One who could take the marred, broken lump of clay and reshape it into something beautiful and useful. He would willingly turn His chastisements from them and write a new lesson plan—if they would let Him. He knew in advance what His people would do. They would consider the prospect, try to imagine themselves beautifully remade, count the cost and reply, “It’s no use.” 

Can you imagine becoming a newly formed vessel in God’s hands? A sacred and useful vessel? Have parts of you been marred for so long that you can’t imagine how He could ever reshape you? Does the process seem too lengthy? Does it require too much cooperation? Do you sometimes think, It’s no use? Sometimes we can see folly in others that we cannot see in ourselves. Didn’t we wonder how Israel could have made such a poor choice when they were given another chance? How could they have been such cracked pots? To say, “It’s no use” is to say the Potter is not qualified to do what He does best. Take your chances on God. Put your life in His hands. Newness doesn’t come from faith in yourself. It comes from faith in Him. 

Lord, please forgive me for the times I’ve said “It’s no use” in my unbelief. I confess that You are more than qualified to mold me into anything You wish. I am willing to be reshaped into a beautiful, useful vessel. I entrust myself to Your creative, capable hands. Amen.​
Really.

I understand this tripe being swallowed by the typical evangelical Arminian Baptists. But for the life of me, how can my Reformed bretheren stomach even an ounce of this?  

I am so glad that I _let_ God be the Potter aren't you? I am so glad that God's providence can be better described as, "_whatever works_" aren't you? 



Before anyone think I am just taking a few quotes here and there read any of her devotionals. Listen to some of these MP3's of her talikng about "God said to me", God gave me this power point presentation to give to you" etc, etc.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Oct 25, 2006)

1) The appeal is mostly to baptists...she is baptist...I was baptist when I was using her studies.

2) She is a woman...her studies are directed at women. Emotion, emotion, emotion. That is how she gets at women's heart...gut wrenching tales of her adopted son....times of abuse and crisis....tears and laughter. Yep, that is part of how she sells.


----------



## CDM (Oct 25, 2006)

caddy said:


> Maybe because you have reservations about this person's Orthodoxy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_

Brother, I know enough about contemplative prayer to know that those who even have a slight comfortability with it are not worth a believer's time. With respect, the fact that she's a Baptist, AND not reformed should be enough for any Presbyterian sister to disregard her teachings. Simply put, there are plenty of Presbyterian materials for our dear sisters in the Lord to benefit from. 

I hope its clear I have judged for myself and not by "someone else's statement about her". See my previous post on her keen  insights on God's sovereignty.

BTW, the DVD is not free. It was only offered to the select emailers she originally referred to. If it were free I would like to have it. I can put it in my Library's occult/false teaching/apologetics section.



Ivan said:



I went to her website and found nothing about the DVD in question. I suppose she has taken it off the list.

Click to expand...


Maybe. But let's not forget her last official statement was in full support of the DVD. For those who want to know about the DVD Be Still, see here.



LadyFlynt said:



1) The appeal is mostly to baptists...she is baptist...I was baptist when I was using her studies.

2) She is a woman...her studies are directed at women. Emotion, emotion, emotion. That is how she gets at women's heart...gut wrenching tales of her adopted son....times of abuse and crisis....tears and laughter. Yep, that is part of how she sells.

Click to expand...


1) Yes, the appeal is mostly to Baptists. What I'd like to know is why do a very troubling number my Reformed sisters sit under her teaching? Not to mention the Session that approves of it?

2) Christian women would do well to sit under your discipling Colleen, rather than Moore's. _


----------



## LadyFlynt (Oct 25, 2006)

mangum said:


> With respect, the fact that she's a Baptist, AND not reformed should be enough for any Presbyterian sister to disregard her teachings. Simply put, there are plenty of Presbyterian materials for our dear sisters in the Lord to benefit from.


I totally agree! This is why her other studies have been sitting on my shelf collecting dust. I should just ditch them...I have so much better sitting there. I can say that one of the reasons that women use her's is that she gets really indepth and into personal application. That is more than most women's studies out there. 



mangum said:


> 1) Yes, the appeal is mostly to Baptists. What I'd like to know is why do a very troubling number my Reformed sisters sit under her teaching? Not to mention the Session that approves of it?


Why to Reformed churches accept armenian studies period is my question (awanas, girls alive, boys brigade, beth moore, etc)



mangum said:


> 2) Christian women would do well to sit under your discipling Colleen, rather than Moore's.


Thank you, but right now my ministry is online. I believe I need a few more years under me first....I am still quite young comparatively.


----------



## Romans922 (Oct 25, 2006)

She also speaks at Passion Conferences....to men.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Oct 25, 2006)

And she used to brag in her videos that she doesn't speak to men because she isn't supposed to teach over them.


----------



## Romans922 (Oct 25, 2006)

*shrug? She will speak at the conference again this coming year also.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Oct 25, 2006)

Okay...she just plummeted totally off of my radar screen.


----------



## caddy (Oct 25, 2006)

Agreed

Having read Richard Foster years ago, this is all to familiar. 




mangum said:


> Brother, I know enough about contemplative prayer to know that those who even have a slight comfortability with it are not worth a believer's time.


----------



## CDM (Oct 25, 2006)

One more quick link.

Go here for some Q&A on Moore teaching men in her home church during Sunday School and home study. [Note: I do not endorse, all of "The Bible Bulletin Board"]

Another concern is that Beth Moore does teach men in church settings and ministries. The teaching of men, by a woman, in a ministry of the church, is prohibited in God's Word,
"I do not permit a woman to teach or to have authority over a man; she must be silent." [1 Timothy 2:12]

The following is a description of Beth Moore's Sunday School class that she teaches every Sunday morning at her home church--it was copied from the Houston's First Baptist Church web page: 

"Beth Moore has been a Sunday School teacher at Houston's First Baptist Church since 1984. She began teaching an aerobics class/bible study combo to a small group of fortunate women. Now her class, minus aerobic activity, includes men and women, at all walks and stages of their lives." 

[Note: this webpage has been removed after a number of complaints had been sent concerning Beth Moore's teaching of men. Currently it says that it "is being revised."]​
Coleen, I was saving this especially for you.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Oct 25, 2006)

Of course you were! Yes, I have a big issue with a woman teaching a mixed class. I know in one of her videos, the one she said that she only teaches women, she claimed that *occasionally men will come and sit in on her class and that is fine as long as they realize she is speaking to the women. Sounds like she is stretching (ie covering her bases).


----------



## LadyFlynt (Oct 25, 2006)

Her excuse:

"Thank you for your inquiry about my stand on women teaching men. As you may know, the ministry to which God has called me is geared to women. My conference and weekly Bible Studies are entirely focused upon women. The only exception to an entirely female audience is my Sunday School class. Men continue to come and sit in the back. We never sought them but did not know how to deal with them. Would Christ have thrown them out? I just didn’t know. I handed the problem over to my pastor and under his authority, he said to allow anyone to come who chooses. I have wrestled with this and the Lord finally said to me, “I tell you what, Beth, you worry about what I tell you to say, and I’ll worry about who listens.” My ministry is to women. That’s where my heart is. I make no bones about it. But what if men come and sit down? Do we stop and throw them out? I really don’t know. I just placed myself under the authority of my husband, my pastor, and my God. Your servant, Beth Moore"


----------



## LadyFlynt (Oct 25, 2006)

(The man needs to step up to the plate and remove the men from the classroom or else remove Mrs. Moore from teaching)


----------



## py3ak (Oct 25, 2006)

It sounds like what really needs to happen is that they revive the aerobics part of the class.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Oct 25, 2006)

py3ak said:


> It sounds like what really needs to happen is that they revive the aerobics part of the class.


 That just might solve the problem!


----------



## Scott (Oct 27, 2006)

Thanks for the responses everybody.


----------

